# Wood and tits? Look at my cock!



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

It's spring, so I decided to take a picture of my cock. I have three cocks, and this one almost made it to the chicken pot pie, but my wife saved his life for a few more weeks.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 31, 2014)

I have no words left for the post titles today.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Mar 31, 2014)

Your cock looks angry :madmad:


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

BillM said:


> Your cock looks angry :madmad:



He was. He likes it when I pet him, but I had other ideas in mind. The stupid thing crows at 5 am in the morning until I wake up to feed it. I need to bring him a bucket of KFC.


----------



## BillM (Mar 31, 2014)

I almost put an offer in on a house, glad I saw the neighbors had a rooster before I did lol


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

BillM said:


> I almost put an offer in on a house, glad I saw the neighbors had a rooster before I did lol


  Almost all of my neighbors have chickens. We have llamas, horses, boars, alpacas and tortoises running around here. We live in the city. Lol

And by around here, I mean the neighborhood


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 31, 2014)

What area of the country you in?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

Like you, I live in Atlanta-- metro.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 31, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Like you, I live in Atlanta-- metro.



Well, I haven't heard any roosters, so we're all good!


----------



## Ec1981 (Mar 31, 2014)

We have on Rooster, he is a Splash Cochin, I will have to get a pic of him for you  we raised bantams, and standard breeds for years but now all I have is one lone Rooster,


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

Ec1981 said:


> We have on Rooster, he is a Splash Cochin, I will have to get a pic of him for you  we raised bantams, and standard breeds for years but now all I have is one lone Rooster,




I'm surprised you and no one else commented on my dilapidated chicken coop. lol


----------



## Ec1981 (Mar 31, 2014)

My husband built many chicken pens and the one out lonely rooster is in, your chicken pen looks similar to the ones we had


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

Ec1981 said:


> My husband built many chicken pens and the one out lonely rooster is in, your chicken pen looks similar to the ones we had



My wife and I "built" that chicken thing. It doesn't keep the chickens in. lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 1, 2014)

My cock is bigger than yours.





:mrgreen:


----------



## pjaye (Apr 1, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> It's spring, so I decided to take a picture of my cock. I have three cocks, and this one almost made it to the chicken pot pie, but my wife saved his life for a few more weeks.



 I only see two cocks. Where's the third? 
(I really need to get off the board and go do something else, I just feel so dirty now)


----------



## Ec1981 (Apr 1, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Ec1981 said:
> 
> 
> > My husband built many chicken pens and the one out lonely rooster is in, your chicken pen looks similar to the ones we had
> ...



My son and I dismantled all of the old ones and found some good uses for them


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess size does matter


----------

